# Homemade Forecart...?



## Farmer K (Oct 7, 2003)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has ever made a forecart for horse-drawn implements? I am interested in building one similar to the Pioneer models. I'd like to start out with just a plain and simple one to be pulled by a single horse. Does anyone have any experience doing this? Thanks muchly!
Kelly


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

no experience, but i been having similar ideas of getting horse drawn stuff ready to use.... more alternative power.... and them hosses is just standing around not earning theri keep much other than kkeeping some of the gras et short.... might as well have them pull in a cord of firewood now and again too.


maybe using a volkswagon front end, welding staves onto it? 

William


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Am curious about making a Forecart too. Have not been able to find any plans online yet, so if anyone does find some good ones, Please let me know.

Need one for my Fjord mare so we can get some work done around here.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

There is a lot of info online.
check out RFD magazine, also Justin carriage works at 
http://www.buggy.com
the guy in Hunt NY also has classes to teach people to use horses and oxen. he does logging and farming with both. He sells equipment and has contacts all over the country, who farm and log with horses.
check out buggies and carriages on google


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

hey that is a nice link.... and towards the bottom of the front pagev is a link to read it in *******..... what a hoot! and so i had to see other pages translated ..... http://www.rinkworks.com/dialect/ will do anypage... entertaining a whole host of folks for a long time.... ok so not related to the topic... but hoot.. how often can you read HT in Jive? swedish chef? or Elmer fudd?

gonna hafta post the link elsewhere..... meebbee

William


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

My question is how much does one of those carts weigh? Could one be made with a running gear from a lighter vehicle? Pneumatic tires et al...


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

ZealYouthGuy said:


> My question is how much does one of those carts weigh? Could one be made with a running gear from a lighter vehicle? Pneumatic tires et al...


all you have to do is write fore cart on google or yahoo and you will find thousands of links


----------



## welder (Dec 16, 2010)

You can by thre hubs, tires and brakes spindles at tractor supply or northern tool


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I have built several. The one that I like best was made with the front end of a 2 ton truck. We turned the axle upside down giving it good enough ground clearance to double as a logging arch.
Bigger tires roll alot easier. So don't think that just because your using one animal that you should use smaller wheels and tires.


----------

